# *almost* 8 month old Kaiser -- critique?



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I know I've kind of inundated this forum over the past few months with critique questions so please bear with me 

Kaiser will be 8 months old in 5 days. I am getting ready to go out of town for 2.5 months (EEK!) and while I am SUPER lucky that he gets to come with me, I won't be able to post any "good" pictures of him. I'll be relegated to using my cell phone to upload "camera phone" shots (ugh) during that time...ugh.

So anyway...although Kaiser is a tad dirty in these pictures, here he is at *almost* 8 months old. More in my flickr album if you care to browse.

_What do you think??_

31 weeks, 2 days


stack side by jsnail17, on Flickr


stack front by jsnail17, on Flickr

And a non-stacked shot:

floofy face by jsnail17, on Flickr

Compared to 20 weeks 


stack 20 weeks by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow I can't believe that's the same little fluffy puppy from a few months ago. My how time flys by..... ;-)
He is stunning!!!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

haha I know! I really do miss the fluffy puppy...but I also love how he's matured! I'm so thrilled he's finally darkened up. I love how unique he is!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

The color change is amazing. Beautiful dog.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't critique but I think he's beautiful....of course I'm a little prejudiced..This is Tess around 8 months...they could be from the same litter..


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Twyla said:


> The color change is amazing. Beautiful dog.


Thanks!




ksotto333 said:


> I can't critique but I think he's beautiful....of course I'm a little prejudiced..This is Tess around 8 months...they could be from the same litter..


They do look like siblings!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Kaiser is gorgeous, thanks for sharing with us. :wub:


----------



## Caragirl (Sep 2, 2008)

I cannot critique either, but I think he is gorgeous!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love that 3rd photo, soooo handsome


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

That coat change is amazing! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's really handsome x1000 :wub: I love the coat change


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

He's gorgeous! I'm sure you get lots of stares when you're out with him.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks everyone, I love the coat change also...natures magic!!

anyone have a general critique of his structure? it looks like (to me) that his back end isnt as high as it was a month or so ago.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I've told you before but you have one of THE most beautiful pups on here! What's even better to know is that I'm sure he is even more gorgeous in person. The third one is my personal favorite!!! I'm actually stealing it for my collection of pretty GSDs (hope that's no creepy)


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

lol its not creepy, I just ask you don't use it aside from just in your collection 

anyone have any critiques? Is he really THAT out of standard? lmao


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is his head portrait


head portrait 31 weeks by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Kaiser2012 said:


> lol its not creepy, I just ask you don't use it aside from just in your collection


You have my word!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

*bump*

anyone? lol gosh


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Flat withers, topline looks like it could be firmer, good position and length of croup (the croup looks a little flat, but I think that is all of the fluff on her croup). Very good angulation in front though his upper arm is very short. Good angulation in the rear. Straight from the front. Pasterns look good, but the feet could maybe be tighter. Hard to tell since he is camped out in front. Good color.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

ack my response just disappeared! stupid computer 

sigh...ok here we go again...

THANK YOU for your critique!  Would a picture of Kaiser while wet help with a critique? His floof definitely changes his shape (especially along his spine, belly, and whithers). I agree with the feet! I would like them to be a bit tighter...I call him my "clydsale" for a reason, lol, though they aren't as bad as I've seen in many ASL dogs (no offense intended to anyone!).

ETA recent movement shot:


trotting by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nope. The moving photos confirmed what I was seeing in the standing.  He does have good reach, but not as good drive off the rear. He is also falling on his forehand due to his flat withers.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

His head seems small for his body. Is that because he's fluffy, lhczth, or is he just built that way? I think his head seems feminine, but perhaps it's the fluff.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He is young. 

Is Kaiser neutered?


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

lhczth said:


> He is young.
> 
> Is Kaiser neutered?


no he isn't. I'm trying to wait until he is mature.



msvette2u said:


> His head seems small for his body. Is that because he's fluffy, lhczth, or is he just built that way? I think his head seems feminine, but perhaps it's the fluff.


he does have a more feminine head than id prefer...looks more like his mother than the sire.


----------

